# South England Conventions



## Kioskask (May 10, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know of any conventions in the South of England, specifically near London? It seems strange with such a huge population, that I have never heard of a convention around here


----------



## BRN (May 10, 2016)

There used to be one, quite a small one. It was a yearly trip in one of the hotels that traditionally booked a fursuit cruise down the Thames.

Haven't heard of the convention happening in quite a while, but LondonFurs still meets up every three Saturdays at Jamie's Bar in Holborn. They're a super friendly bunch.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 10, 2016)

I'm amazed Brighton doesn't do anything to be fair, sea salt bad for suits?


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (May 10, 2016)

I've seen a few fur meets at mcm in the past? 
Like for suiters and stuff


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 10, 2016)

The only convention I've heard of in south England is one I've been to myself. Sadly, it isn't a furry convention, but it's called London Film and Comic. We've met quite a few people there, like George A. Romero, the guy who made Night of the Living Dead, and multiple Game of Thrones actors two.
It's a lot of fun.

I'll leave the link here
http://www.londonfilmandcomiccon.com/


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm new and I'm in the south of England. Guessing nothing showed up? If anyone reads this and they are local, maybe we could start something. It is mad that there is nothing in Brighton. That I know of.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 22, 2017)

Bluey Grifter said:


> I'm new and I'm in the south of England. Guessing nothing showed up? If anyone reads this and they are local, maybe we could start something. It is mad that there is nothing in Brighton. That I know of.



I am also in the S of England. There are regular meetups in South Hampton and London, though I've not been to them.


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 26, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> I am also in the S of England. There are regular meetups in South Hampton and London, though I've not been to them.


I'd really like to go to one. Am planning to go up to to ConFuzzled.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 27, 2017)

Bluey Grifter said:


> I'd really like to go to one. Am planning to go up to to ConFuzzled.


I've been to a Birmingham furmeet, it was okay; there were lots of fursuiters there.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 16, 2017)

Seen that LondonFurs have regular meets each month and organise the odd event. 
I am also very surprised that there appears to be nothing showing up for Brighton.
Did see something somewhere mentioning ExCeL London but I believe this was on the back of some other event. Possibly MCM Comic Con.


----------

